# taking down drywall question?



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

I was wondering on what how i would go about on charging for taking down old drywall and putting new stuff on. I know how much to charge to hang and tape, I just want to know about taking it down?


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

My guess would be to figure out approx how long it will take in hours and charge what you normally make an hour doing piece work. Dunno I only tape.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I generally figure it the same way the Dog does, figure out how long you need to do it, and charger accordinally. Remember to add for removel and dump fees, if they want you to haul it off.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

DO NOT forget dump fees, I got charged .15 a pound yesterday,what a ripoff, you figure roughly your time spent and charge $5 a more than your normal rate, then you wont get f%$ed


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> DO NOT forget dump fees, I got charged .15 a pound yesterday,what a ripoff, you figure roughly your time spent and charge $5 a more than your normal rate, then you wont get f%$ed


I hear ya, who'd a thunk it,,, never thought they would charge so much to bury something in the ground that actually came from the ground to start with,,,, gotta love them bunny-huggers


----------

